# PA/Office Manager Recruitment



## beaviskl (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all,

My partner and I are really keen to make the move to Dubai, I was looking for any advice on recruitment and finding a job. 

Do we need to relocate before looking for roles or can we secure positions before we come? Whats the market like at the moment. 

Also, any recruiter details would be fantastic. My partner is a Project Manager in Communications and Construction and I'm looking for Exec Admin roles. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Somkm3 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey 

My partner and I have just moved from Oman. He has a job and I quit my job and moved to Dubai with him a couple of weeks ago.

I am looking for a pa role similar to you. There are jobs out there but I understand it's competitive. Although a lot of companies are looking for westerners they prefer people with middle eastern experience.

I have been off work for 2 weeks now and I'm struggling to fill my days when my partner is away. I would suggest one of you at least securing a job before making a move.


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

Miller Hay or Millerhay are a specialist recruitment agency specialising in EA, PA, Secretarial, admin in UAE. I'm not affiliated or associated to them, I only heard good feedback from a friend.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

I have been here a year (quit my job in the UK to follow husband out here) and I am looking for something similar too. I have had a couple of temp jobs but as another poster said, everywhere wants UAE experience and ideally bi-lingual or some Arabic. I also don't want to work all the hours, getting home after 7pm. Offices here work really long hours - been there, done that in the UK and really don't want to do it here too.

Don't even think about coming here without jobs. It is a really expensive city and you will be bound by your tourist visas. Also, many admin vacancies ask for applicants to already have a sponsored residency visa in place as they don't want the expense (you need to be married to get a sponsored spousal visa).

If you get a sponsored visa, it is almost impossible to switch jobs. So, if you hate it, you are stuck until your contract term expires.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

HarryUK said:


> Miller Hay or Millerhay are a specialist recruitment agency specialising in EA, PA, Secretarial, admin in UAE. I'm not affiliated or associated to them, I only heard good feedback from a friend.


I'll see your 'good' feedback Harry and raise you one 'they are unprofessional and pretty much rubbish' feedback. 
Just the usual "we will contact you within the week" sort of lies and the total absence of commitment and feedback that any truly professional outfit would provide outside of the UAE bubble of unreality.

Having said that, I cannot recommend anyone as less rubbish


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> I'll see your 'good' feedback Harry and raise you one 'they are unprofessional and pretty much rubbish' feedback.
> Just the usual "we will contact you within the week" sort of lies and the total absence of commitment and feedback that any truly professional outfit would provide outside of the UAE bubble of unreality.
> 
> Having said that, I cannot recommend anyone as less rubbish


Sorry to hear that, my friend got a job with them very quickly. Problem with candidates, they expect agencies to wait on them hand and foot.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

HarryUK said:


> Sorry to hear that, my friend got a job with them very quickly. Problem with candidates, they expect agencies to wait on them hand and foot.


Glad to hear that, comprehensive survey of candidates was it?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

beaviskl said:


> Also, any recruiter details would be fantastic. My partner is a Project Manager in Communications and Construction and I'm looking for Exec Admin roles.


Hi beaviskl,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck!


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> Glad to hear that, comprehensive survey of candidates was it?


No survey, having hired more than 500 people and having to tell the rubbish applicants to stop calling me... It's an easy analogy. Don't expect an agency to be your butler if your not competent or do not match the job specification.


----------



## Somkm3 (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been using miller hay and I think they are great !


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

HarryUK said:


> No survey, having hired more than 500 people and having to tell the rubbish applicants to stop calling me... It's an easy analogy. Don't expect an agency to be your butler if your not competent or do not match the job specification.


So if the candidate is demonstrably competent (not that anyone in a recruitment agency would have a method of determining this) and more than matches the job specification you should expect the agency to act as your butler?

How about simply stick to agreed timeframes and give appropriate feedback? Or is that too much to expect from a butler?


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> So if the candidate is demonstrably competent (not that anyone in a recruitment agency would have a method of determining this) and more than matches the job specification you should expect the agency to act as your butler?
> 
> How about simply stick to agreed timeframes and give appropriate feedback? Or is that too much to expect from a butler?


Ok I agree your right, I'll call Miller Hay next week and tell them to take someone called Wazza seriously


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

HarryUK said:


> Ok I agree your right, I'll call Miller Hay next week and tell them to take someone called Wazza seriously


Don't bother Harry, just like you I am simply passing on an opinion from a friend who has used them. 

(and if you did call them, would they know who you are?)


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> Don't bother Harry, just like you I am simply passing on an opinion from a friend who has used them.
> 
> (and if you did call them, would they know who you are?)


Yes of course they would know, as I would say 'good morning this is Harry' at which point it should be quite clear that I am Harry.


----------

